# Fehler beim Parsen von web.xml mit web-app 2.5



## JavaJay (1. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte in mein Projekt die RichFaces von JBoss einbinden und bin dabei dieser Anleitung gefolgt
Einstieg in RichFaces
Dafür musste ich meine web.xml auf Version 2.5 umstellen
[XML]<web-app version="2.5" 
		 xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee"
         xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" 
         xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_2_5.xsd">[/XML]
Jetzt wirft die Validierung der Datei aber Fehler auf und zwar an dieser Stelle:
[XML]<filter>
	<filter-name>HibernateSessionHandlingFilter</filter-name>
     <display-name>Hibernate Session Handling Filter</display-name>
     <description><![CDATA[Hibernate Session Handling Filter]]></description>
     <filter-class>com.sbs.es.applications.rmc.dao.HibernateSessionRequestFilter</filter-class>
</filter>

<filter> 
   <filter-name>richfaces</filter-name> 
   <filter-class>org.ajax4jsf.Filter</filter-class> 
   <display-name>RichFaces Filter</display-name> 
</filter> [/XML]

Der Fehler lautet: 

```
Invalid content was found starting with element 'display-name'. One of '{"http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee":filter-class}' is expected
```

Das finde ich etwas merkwürdig weil der zweite Filter-Tag aus dem obigen Beispiel kopiert wurde und der erste exakt genauso aufgebaut ist. Wenn ich die Tags vertausche wird derselbe Fehler angezeigt und dann halt für den richfaces Filter.
Ic habe keine Ahnung wie ich diesen Fehler beheben soll :bahnhof: Weil jemand Rat?


----------



## mvitz (1. Sep 2010)

Glaube das liegt an der Reihenfolge zwischen den <filter> Tags.

Versuch es mal so:

[XML]<filter>
    <filter-name>HibernateSessionHandlingFilter</filter-name>
     <filter-class>com.sbs.es.applications.rmc.dao.HibernateSessionRequestFilter</filter-class>
     <display-name>Hibernate Session Handling Filter</display-name>
     <description><![CDATA[Hibernate Session Handling Filter]]></description>
</filter>

<filter> 
   <filter-name>richfaces</filter-name> 
   <filter-class>org.ajax4jsf.Filter</filter-class> 
   <display-name>RichFaces Filter</display-name> 
</filter>[/XML]


----------



## JavaJay (1. Sep 2010)

JavaJay hat gesagt.:


> und der erste exakt genauso aufgebaut ist.



Ok hab mich vertan^^
Waren ja doch nicht gleich aufgebaut 
Gut das hat sich damit erledigt, allerdings tut sich nun ein neues Problem auf:
[XML]    <taglib>
    <taglib-uri>/struts-bean</taglib-uri>
    <taglib-location>/WEB-INF/tlds/struts-bean.tld</taglib-location>
  </taglib>
  <taglib>
    <taglib-uri>/struts-html</taglib-uri>
    <taglib-location>/WEB-INF/tlds/struts-html.tld</taglib-location>
  </taglib>
  <taglib>
    <taglib-uri>/struts-logic</taglib-uri>
    <taglib-location>/WEB-INF/tlds/struts-logic.tld</taglib-location>
  </taglib>
  <taglib>
    <taglib-uri>/es_taglib</taglib-uri>
    <taglib-location>/WEB-INF/tlds/es_taglib.tld</taglib-location>
  </taglib>
  <taglib>
    <taglib-uri>/rmc_taglib</taglib-uri>
    <taglib-location>/WEB-INF/tlds/rmc_taglib.tld</taglib-location>
  </taglib>

[/XML]
Diese Taglibs stammen noch aus web-app 2.3 und die gibt es wohl in 2.5 nicht mehr. Gibt es dafür einen entsprechenden Ersatz?


----------

